# Considering Sherwin Williams vs Kelly Moore



## SeasideCA (Jan 6, 2010)

Have been using Kelly Moore for years. There is a SW near my house. Thought I would give them a try. 

Can anyone recommend a decent water based flat/egg latex for interior from SW? I spray as much as possible on mostly residential move outs. 

Thanks


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

SeasideCA said:


> Have been using Kelly Moore for years. There is a SW near my house. Thought I would give them a try.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a decent water based flat/egg latex for interior from SW? I spray as much as possible on mostly residential move outs.
> 
> Thanks


ProMar 200 or 400 Flat satin eghell semi and gloss in this line
SherScrub Flat and Egshell


----------

